# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Tεχνητές φωλιές  για αγριοπούλια στη φύση  , build nestboxes for wild  birds

## jk21

συνδεσμοι με αναλυτικες οδηγιες κατασκευης φωλιων που επιλεγουν καποια αγριοπούλια στη φύση και συχνά τα φέρνουν πιο κοντά μας#






http://www.mediafire.com/view/ilz7gt...E%B9%CE%AC.pdf



http://extension.oregonstate.edu/4hw...pdfs/birds.pdf


http://www.wildlife.org.au/wildlife/...structions.pdf



http://www.bto.org/sites/default/fil...es/nestbox.pdf

----------


## nikolaslo

Τρομερα αρθρα  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 
Ειδικα το Τελευταία εχει μορφη πτυχιακης εργασιας

----------


## xasimo

εχει επιχειρησει κανεις να κανει κατι τετοιο? εμενα ερχονται συχνα καρβουνιαρηδες στην αυλη μου και το σκεφτομαι...λετε να πιασει...?

----------


## jk21

σαφως να δοκιμασεις !


αφηνε κοντα καπου σε κρεμαστη ταιστα σαν πιατο  και πολυ μικρα μπιλλακια απο κιμα ζιμωμενο με λιγο λαδι και φρυγανια  .Αν δεν το τρωνε αλλαζε την αλλη μερα  .Θα τα προσελκυσεις  σιγουρα ,εκτος αν εχεις ηδη αρκετα εντομακια στην περιοχη και ειναι ηδη λατρεις του χωρου σου ...

----------


## nikolaslo

http://www.diyncrafts.com/3515/home/...l-garden-birds


Εγω σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω κατι για τη δουλεια να το κρεμασω και ειχα βρει σε αυτη τη σελιδα ιδεες

----------


## xasimo

> σαφως να δοκιμασεις !
> 
> 
> αφηνε κοντα καπου σε κρεμαστη ταιστα σαν πιατο  και πολυ μικρα μπιλλακια απο κιμα ζιμωμενο με λιγο λαδι και φρυγανια  .Αν δεν το τρωνε αλλαζε την αλλη μερα  .Θα τα προσελκυσεις  σιγουρα ,εκτος αν εχεις ηδη αρκετα εντομακια στην περιοχη και ειναι ηδη λατρεις του χωρου σου ...


καλα το καλοκαιρι απο κουνουπια γινεται χαμος! τωρα δεν εχει αλλα εχω προσεξει πανε και τσιμπανε τα φυλλα της λεμονιας του διπλα! ειναι πολυ καλα ετσι οπως κουνανανε την ουρα τους πανω κατω  :Jumping0011:  

κ. Δημητρη μηπως τρωνε και σπορους? ξερετε? εχω αφησει καποιες φορες αλλα ή δεν τους εχουν εντοπισει ή δεν τους τρωνε...δεν ξερω...

----------


## jk21

κυριως εντομα ! ειναι εντομοφαγο αλλα μπορει να φαει και σπορους ή και καποια φρουτα

η λεμονια σου εχει 




ή 





ή

----------


## xasimo

κοιτα να δεις...τρομερο! 
παλι καλα που ειναι η λεμονια του γειτονα παντως  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

αν φτανεις να κοψεις λεμονια και δικια σου ειναι .... καφε της χαρας δεν εβλεπες του πολυμενεες και τους πουλοπουλους χαχαχα

----------


## xasimo

::   ακριβως το συστημα του Πολυμενεα εφαρμοζαμε μεχρι που φετος αποφασισαν να την κλαδεψουν! μαλλον εβλεπαν κι αυτοι καφε της χαρας.... ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία άρθρα ! 
Σκεφτόμουν πολλές φορές να πάω να βάλω σε μερικά σημεία έξω στη φύση αλλά φοβάμαι τα αρπακτικά και εκείνους που απλώνουν χέρι στις φωλιές !

Τώρα που ετοιμάζω φωλιά για τα cockatiel θα σκεφτώ να φτιάξω κάποια μικρή και για τα αγριοπούλια !  ::  :Party0011:

----------


## nikolaslo

Το μεγαλύτερο αρπακτικο ειναι ο ανθρωπος...

----------

